# Ronald Green-WHY?!?!?!?



## mensa (May 22, 2021)

I can't even watch the video. 

Louisiana Police Dept., the Medical Examiners Office, AND the Governor...y'all are gonna answer for the horrible torture and loss of life of this man.

What a barbaric country America is in regards to poc...but, especially to Black people.


----------



## winterinatl (May 22, 2021)

Two of the three were arrested for similar abuse. The other is dead.


----------



## mensa (May 22, 2021)

winterinatl said:


> Two of the three were arrested for similar abuse. The other is dead.


That officer died in a car wreck.


----------



## nyeredzi (May 23, 2021)

Because they are monsters in a rotten corrupt organization.


----------



## frizzy (May 23, 2021)

nyeredzi said:


> Because they are monsters in a rotten corrupt organization.


Yes!  They are no better than pedophile foster care parents preying upon the vulnerable.


----------

